# December '08 Photo Challenge - "Architecture"



## TwistMyArm

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to those who took part in the November challenge. And sorry to those who tried to take part. Anyway we have one challenge left for 2008 and that challenge is going to be "Architecture". 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is December 31
- The image can be no larger then 150KB*
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The attached photo must be in the form of a .jpg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen title)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge
- All submitted photos will be posted in a new thread within the first week of the following month

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................
*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*
**Photo Title (optional):*
*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*
*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*
*Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*
*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
*Please enter your email subject as "Dec '08 Challenge Submission"*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs. 
Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

*150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.


----------



## curly

This one should be interesting and fun. Definitely plan on entering a photo


----------



## EhJsNe

this one seems fun--just wondering if cityscapes count???


----------



## BeemerPhotography

Do cityscapes count?


----------



## TwistMyArm

BeemerPhotography said:


> Do cityscapes count?



I would say yes. However, in my opinion, large cityscapes often lack the architectural detail that make certain buildings so interesting.


----------



## BeemerPhotography

Sorry, I didn't know the image couldn't be above 150kb until after I sent it. So I sent a second email with the correct size.


----------



## TwistMyArm

That's ok, the second submission was received.


----------



## jlykins

This should be a pretty diverse group of images. I can't wait to see what everyone has...


----------



## kanmai

Submitted my photo..Eager to see everyones....


----------



## Admodel20d

I've seen some amazing architecture photography before, not sure how mine will compare to everyone elses, might as well try my luck on these boards. Sending submission now!


----------



## dwol

Good luck everyone!!  Will be good to see everyone else's photos.


----------



## dave196

submission sent, will be nice to compare to others than my 6th form photography class. Hope everyone is having a good time tinkering with photos!
oh and a helpful tip, the programme autostitch is great for architecture shots!
www.autostitch.com


----------



## cochiece

This is my first Photo Challenge entry. I can't wait to see what everyone has to offer - it's so much more interesting when you're actually a part of the challenge rather than a passive viewer


----------



## PNA

I just submitted my photo for the contest.....let me know if all is correct.

Thanks, 

PAUL


----------



## k9_subsea

I submited a photo but I never got a reply to my e-mail.  Can you confirm that the picture was received.


----------



## johngpt

k9_subsea said:


> I submited a photo but I never got a reply to my e-mail.  Can you confirm that the picture was received.



We don't usually get confirmations. In some months, I'd guess there'd be way too many to do so. Other months, there's not so many submissions.


----------



## TwistMyArm

Sorry folks, I'm currently out of town for the holidays. I'll be posting the photos this weekend. I will not likely be able to respond to your submission prior to posting. As long as you read the rules and submitted your photo with the completed form you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Black_Noise

I muffed up the 1st time I sent my email, so I had to send it again.


----------



## manaheim

Ha.  I missed the submission deadline by like 12 hours.

Whoops?  Grrr...


----------



## BeemerPhotography

manaheim said:


> Ha.  I missed the submission deadline by like 12 hours.
> 
> Whoops?  Grrr...


As Steve Carrell would say:
"Missed it by _that_ much"


----------



## manaheim

heheh


----------



## TwistMyArm

manaheim said:


> Ha.  I missed the submission deadline by like 12 hours.
> 
> Whoops?  Grrr...



The photos will likely be posted Saturday night when I return from holidays. Feel free to submit your photo. As long as I get it before the photos are uploaded I see no reason why I can't include it.


----------



## johngpt

TwistMyArm said:


> The photos will likely be posted Saturday night when I return from holidays. Feel free to submit your photo. As long as I get it before the photos are uploaded I see no reason why I can't include it.


That's very nice. I always like manaheim's images. I hope it gets submitted in time. My entry this time is even more lame than usual, but it's always fun submitting one.


----------



## manaheim

^^^ that's very nice of you! 

Of course, I just saw that the rules say that the image can't have been posted previously on the forum, so the images I was thinking of submitting would be invalid. 

Bummer.  Ah well.  I'll have to keep more pictures to myself next time!


----------



## dwol

> My entry this time is even more lame than usual, but it's always fun submitting one.


 ha ha, that's how I feel exactly! It's nice to see that im not the only one


----------



## Black_Noise

i wana see everyones pics, when do they go up? sunday?


----------



## johngpt

Black_Noise said:


> i wana see everyones pics, when do they go up? sunday?


Patience, my friend. Think of it as similar to getting to your location pre-dawn and waiting for the right light. Bring something warm to drink.


----------



## Black_Noise

im not that patient, thats why I only have sunset pics..... ha ha


----------



## jlykins

Black_Noise said:


> im not that patient, thats why I only have sunset pics..... ha ha


 lol


----------



## Black_Noise

im just not a patient person, he did say photos would go up this weekend right? Its late sunday.

Im sorry im just excited cause this is my 1st photo contest, dont mind me.


----------



## manaheim

Keep in mind... I think all our moderators on here are on a volunteer basis.  They have other lives.


----------



## Black_Noise

I know......

obviously you are waiting too, it didnt take long for you to reply to that.


----------



## TwistMyArm

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ecember-08-challenge-photos-architecture.html

They're up now. Sorry for the wait everyone.


----------



## johngpt

TwistMyArm said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ecember-08-challenge-photos-architecture.html
> 
> They're up now. Sorry for the wait everyone.


Well worth the wait. There're some great images here.


----------



## Black_Noise

johngpt said:


> Well worth the wait. There're some great images here.


 
I second that


----------



## JonathanM

Typical. I don't visit the forum for months then a comp comes up that I think I have the ideal picture for. Doh!


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ontinuing-eiffel-tower-theme.html#post1508786


----------

